# Seeking contact with expats in Central Portugal



## ernani

Hello,
For a time now my wife and I were looking into buying/building in the Minho region of Portugal with the intention of making it home in the future. We know the area in the north well and visited it multiple times during the last few years.
Recently the idea came up to check Central Portugal as an option instead; anything from Tomar, Leira to Coimbra regions. 
We would like to establish personal (direct) contact with expats who had been living in these areas (preferably away from the main cities as we are after a more rural setting), in order to get some information about the practicalities of this decision (weather, fires, services, feel, etc). 
Contact can be in English, Spanish, Italian, French and even Portuguese.
Thanks so much in advance.
Best,
Yuval


----------



## baldilocks

ernani said:


> Hello,
> For a time now my wife and I were looking into buying/building in the Minho region of Portugal with the intention of making it home in the future. We know the area in the north well and visited it multiple times during the last few years.
> Recently the idea came up to check Central Portugal as an option instead; anything from Tomar, Leira to Coimbra regions.
> We would like to establish personal (direct) contact with expats who had been living in these areas (preferably away from the main cities as we are after a more rural setting), in order to get some information about the practicalities of this decision (weather, fires, services, feel, etc).
> Contact can be in English, Spanish, Italian, French and even Portuguese.
> Thanks so much in advance.
> Best,
> Yuval


It is confusing when you say Central Portugal and also Minho. Minho is not Central Portugal but the very North of Portugal separated just by the river of the same name from Galicia. There are a couple of forum members who do live in Central Portugal who may be able to contact you by PM once you have a few more posts and the PM system is unlocked for you.


----------



## ernani

baldilocks said:


> It is confusing when you say Central Portugal and also Minho. Minho is not Central Portugal but the very North of Portugal separated just by the river of the same name from Galicia. There are a couple of forum members who do live in Central Portugal who may be able to contact you by PM once you have a few more posts and the PM system is unlocked for you.


Thanks for the reply and sorry for the confusion; We know Minho well. ORIGINALLY we were looking at Minho but now are looking for information about Central Portugal.


----------



## ernani

ernani said:


> Hello,
> For a time now my wife and I were looking into buying/building in the Minho region of Portugal with the intention of making it home in the future. We know the area in the north well and visited it multiple times during the last few years.
> Recently the idea came up to check Central Portugal as an option instead; anything from Tomar, Leira to Coimbra regions.
> We would like to establish personal (direct) contact with expats who had been living in these areas (preferably away from the main cities as we are after a more rural setting), in order to get some information about the practicalities of this decision (weather, fires, services, feel, etc).
> Contact can be in English, Spanish, Italian, French and even Portuguese.
> Thanks so much in advance.
> Best,
> Yuval


Sorry for the spelling mistake in the title: we are seeking NOT seaking....


----------



## baldilocks

ernani said:


> Sorry for the spelling mistake in the title: we are seeking NOT seaking....


That's Ok, we know you aren't looking for helicopters in Portugal!


----------



## travelling-man

I'm near Figueiro Dos Vinhos if that's any good to you........


----------



## ernani

travelling-man said:


> I'm near Figueiro Dos Vinhos if that's any good to you........


It will be a great contact - thanks.
How can we establish direct contact?
I'll try to include my email: [email protected]
Please contact me.
Thanks,
Yuval


----------



## JohnBoy

ernani said:


> It will be a great contact - thanks.
> How can we establish direct contact?
> I'll try to include my email: [email protected]
> Please contact me.
> Thanks,
> Yuval


Not sure of that email address so have sent you a PM.


----------



## Gonzo393

Hi there.....we are just finalising our purchase and should sign the promissory contract next week.

We are buying close to Castelo Branco which is about 45-60 mins from Coimbra.

Have you looked in this area? I can't recommend it highly enough. Castello Branco is a vibrant mid sized town that has great amenities. Everything you could need. The surrounding villages are awesome which is where have bought.

Happy to share experiences or give advice. Just shout!

Cheers

Iain


----------



## ernani

Gonzo393 said:


> Hi there.....we are just finalising our purchase and should sign the promissory contract next week.
> 
> We are buying close to Castelo Branco which is about 45-60 mins from Coimbra.
> 
> Have you looked in this area? I can't recommend it highly enough. Castello Branco is a vibrant mid sized town that has great amenities. Everything you could need. The surrounding villages are awesome which is where have bought.
> 
> Happy to share experiences or give advice. Just shout!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Iain


Thanks Iain. We know the area there but will look into the idea as well. We used to stay many times in Marvao.
Best,
Yuval


----------



## CrazyNana

Weve just been over to visit and fell in love with the Castello Branco Area, Im still trying to figure out the villages and wheres best to look. Were about to come over rent and search. IF you have any knowledge of which villages are more expat id appreciate it.


----------



## Africa2018

Anyone from Castelo Branco with any info, like lawyers and stuff, would be very appreciated.

Best regards
Mike


----------

